# ma  (l'aigua en el llenguatge infantil)



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. Ja feia temps que no em passava per ací.

Hi ha un fenòmen curiós en la parla dels xiquets valencians, que he observat en diferents llocs (comarques de la Ribera i la Costera, a València): s'utilitza la paraula "ma" per referir-se a l'aigua; fins i tot he sentit a pares dir frases del tipus "¿Vols ma?", dirigint-se a un xiquet. Curiosament, aquest ús de "ma" està recollit almenys en un diccionari, el d'Alcover-Moll, que el defineix així:

Aigua, en el llenguatge infantil (Val.).
    Etim.: de l'àrab ma, ‘aigua’.

Jo sempre he pensat que esta paraula "ma" sorgeix de manera espontània per part dels xiquets, però potser tenim ací un ús definit culturalment, i fins i tot, com senyala el diccionari, provinent de l'àrab. Potser els xiquets pronuncien un "ma" genèric, sense un significat clar, i els pares i parents el recondueixen cap a un significat del tipus "aigua". No sé, tot açò em sembla ben curiós. ¿Heu sentit alguna vegada este ús lingüístic?

Per altra banda, el diccionari recull un altre ús de "ma" en el llenguatge infantil, a l'EMpordà, amb el significat de bes. ¿El coneixeu?


----------



## Favara

"Ma" com a nom infantil per a l'aigua està extés per (almenys) tot el valencià meridional, des de la ribera del Xúquer fins a l'Alcoià i la Marina. No sóc cap expert, però per la Marina sempre s'ha dit que és provinent de l'àrab; els que s'exilaren a Alger confirmen el paregut amb la pronunciació de per allà, que vindria a ésser com una A o una E molt oberta.
No seria d'estranyar amb la quantitat d'arabismes i arcaïsmes que s'empren per la zona.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

Pel que toca al sud de Catalunya, comarques Montsià i Baix Ebre, també s'utitlitza mam com a nom infantil per a l'aigua.

Salutacions
Isa


----------



## Dixie!

Isabel-fr said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pel que toca al sud de Catalunya, comarques Montsià i Baix Ebre, també s'utitlitza mam com a nom infantil per a l'aigua.




Exacte, aquí els nens petits li diuen _mam_.


----------



## Cecilio

Efectivament, el mot "mam" està també recollit al diccionari d'Alcover-Moll:

*2. *Aigua o altre líquid que es pot beure, en el llenguatge infantil (or., occ.). «Vull mam»: tinc set (ho diuen els infants molt menuts).

Em pregunte si esta paraula s'utilitza també més al nord.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Per aquí no em sona que es faci servir, ni "ma" ni "mam", en el sentit d'"aigua". ("Mam", si de cas, es fa servir per a begudes alcohòliques en llenguatge col·loquial.)

Esperem que algú amb nens a la vora ho corrobori, per això.


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Per aquí no em sona que es faci servir, ni "ma" ni "mam", en el sentit d'"aigua". ("Mam", si de cas, es fa servir per a begudes alcohòliques en llenguatge col·loquial.)
> 
> Esperem que algú amb nens a la vora ho corrobori, per això.


 

Idem.


----------



## Isabel-fr

i per a begudes alcohòliques dieu _la mam _o _el mam?_


----------



## Cecilio

De totes maneres, sembla que allò del "mam" (jo he sentit per Catalunya, i en gènere masculí, si no recorde malament) és una derivació del verb "mamar", mentre que "ma" o "mam", en el sentit infantil, es refereixen específicament a l'aigua.


----------



## xupxup

> Efectivament, el mot "mam" està també recollit al diccionari d'Alcover-Moll:
> 
> *2. *Aigua o altre líquid que es pot beure, en el llenguatge infantil (or., occ.). «Vull mam»: tinc set (ho diuen els infants molt menuts).
> 
> Em pregunte si esta paraula s'utilitza també més al nord.




Hola tothom,
Més al nord, almenys fins al Vendrell.


----------



## ernest_

Isabel-fr said:


> i per a begudes alcohòliques dieu _la mam _o _el mam?_



Crec que es diu _mam_, sense article, tot i que no ho podria assegurar.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hala! Idò ja hi podeu afegir el *mè* en mallorquí _(DCVB)_:
*4. MÈ* m.
Aigua, en el llenguatge infantil (Mall.). «Vui mè»: vull beure. (V. ma).
Fon.: mə́ _*[i també mə]*_ (mall.).
Etim.: potser de l'àrab ma, 'aigua', o bé onomatopeia del mamar o del beure a morro.

_Nota: Lo blau és un afegitó meu._


----------

